# "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in" - Sony/ Realtek HD Audio



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a Vaio F series Notebook (VPCF12AFM), Window 7

Problem : No sound, The audio thing in the bottom right has a red cross and says "No speakers or Headphones are plugged in." I believe it should be a problem with my "Realtek HD Audio(currently vers. 6.0.1.6045 <-- installed from Manufacturer web)" but i cannot confirm this.

~ Cannot Restore - there was no restore point made before the problem came
~ Reinstalled Driver - Manually downloaded driver from Vaio site. And also tried, uninstall then let windows automatically find and install driver.
~ Tried : Disable -> Enable Driver
~ Checked Driver Update
~ Checked Bios - no setting about Audio
~ Checked Windows update
~ Speaker has been enabled, but i cannot Configure, Test, or Disable speakers 
~ Troubleshoot says "Audio Device has been disabled"
~ Tried Microsoft FixIt

Nothing is working!! Can someone please help me?? i've been stuck with no audio for several days now and still haven't gotten it fixed.... it's really stressful ;(

Thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in"*

Try vR2.58 HD audio drivers directly from Realtek - 2 March 2011 - http://218.210.127.131/downloads/


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in"*

I've just installed vR2.58, and the problem still exists :sigh:

I've also Disable -> Enabled the driver, still not fixed :sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in"*

Go into Device Manager & uninstall ALL audio devices the reboot - 
START | type *devmgmt.msc*

Have you disable any system services whether they appear audio related or not?


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in"*

I've just uninstalled all audio device and rebooted like u said....
and windows automatically searched and installed the drivers again....
Nothing seems to have changed.

I'm pretty sure i haven't disabled any system services.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in"*

What does Device Manager say -- any red/ yellow flags?

Click on "view" tab; enable hidden devices


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in"*

Everything in the Device manager is fine, no red/yellow flags even after i "enable hidden device".


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in"*

So, Device Manager is showing audio devices (under sound...)?

Check Windows Audio in Control Panel - make sure default = internal audio 
START | type *audio*

Check Realtek Audio Control Panel as well.

Have you tried external speakers or headphones?
Or are you just using internal laptop speakers?


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in"*

There's nothing under* audio*, but i'm guessing u meant the same thing as *Sound* - *Playback Devices*. My default is *Speaker/HP *is most likely my internal Audio. and like i said in the beginning, i am unable to Configure, test, or disable the devices.

I don't have Realtek Audio Control Panel. I've never had it before.

I've tried it with headphones and HDMI cabel. None works.


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in"*

oh... and.. 
yea, audio devices are shown under* Sound, video and game controllers*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in"*

Hardware failure may be the problem.

I'm moving this thread to Hardware Support.


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in" [moved from Windows 7]*

kk
thanks for your help :smile:


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in" [moved from Windows 7]*

Hello?
"Bump Please" (or does that only apply for Virus and Malware section ._.?)


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in" [moved from Windows 7]*

Can someone please reply?? 
it's really tough without sound, i hold back from watching videos and playing games whilst I'm eagerly waiting for my sound to return ;(


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in" [moved from Windows 7]*

You should have Windows Audio (top pics) + Realtek CP - 



Windows audio - 
START | type *audio* | select *audio*

Realtek CP should be in the Windows CP - make sure you select "small icons" - top-right Windows CP = "View by"


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in" [moved from Windows 7]*

My Windows Audio is messed up, so i'm guessing it's the driver problem?
and Realtek isn't there...


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in" [moved from Windows 7]*

Below is a screenshot of my *Device Manager*
http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa325/rangi36/DeviceManager.png

My Realtek HD Audio is 
Vers. 6.0.1.6045
and windows say it's "up to date"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in" [moved from Windows 7]*

What is the actual Realtek driver name ?

What is the date on it?

Check via Device Manager.

If Windows 7 x64, it should be - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#RTKVHD64.sys

Realtek HD Audio driver downloads


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "No Speakers or Headphones are plugged in" [moved from Windows 7]*



rangi36 said:


> I have a Vaio F series Notebook (VPCF12AFM), Window 7
> 
> ...a problem with my "Realtek HD Audio(currently vers. 6.0.1.6045 <-- installed from Manufacturer web)" ....


Sony system specs show audio - 

```
[B]Audio[/B]
Sound System: Intel® High Definition Audio w/ Dolby®
Home Theather® v3
```
I don't see Realtek mentioned in specs - http://www.docs.sony.com/release/specs/VPCF12AFMH_mksp.pdf

Was Realtek an upgrade/ option?

Do I have the correct system? - http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VPCF12AFM

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

*EDIT:* - Apologies. . .Realtek is in fact listed under audio - http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VPCF12AFM

`


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm unsure on exact location in the Device Manager to find the "actual realtek driver name" 

Driver Date : 2/9/2010

Yes, that is the correct system.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

2x-click on the Realtek audio device, then "driver" tab; "driver details" button


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

This?

http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa325/rangi36/Driverdetail.png


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please run - 

Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - NT6x 

Zip the output up & attach to next post.


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

sorry for replying this late.
Here are the results.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Event Viewer entries do show crashes related to audio - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[1756]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: [COLOR=red]volmgr[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: 2011-01-30T13:07:58.076[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Level: Error[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Crash dump initialization failed![/FONT]
```


```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[2946]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Windows Error Reporting[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: 2011-03-17T21:13:44.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Fault bucket , type 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Event Name: PnPDriverImportError[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Response: Not available[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Cab Id: 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Problem signature:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]P1: x64[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]P2: E0000247[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]P3: [COLOR=red]Alcwdm18.inf[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]P4: cb78af434d2b5e639b6d4e875b4f2ac85c7b97b9[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]P5: [/FONT]
```
Alcwdm18.inf = Realtek AC '97 audio


DirectX shows Realtek HD audio - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]-------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sound Devices[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]-------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Description: Speaker/HP (Realtek High Definition Audio)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Default Sound Playback: Yes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Default Voice Playback: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0275&SUBSYS_104D3F00&REV_1000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Manufacturer ID: 1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]          Product ID: 100[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]                Type: WDM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Driver Name: [COLOR=red]RTKVHD64.sys[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6045 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         WHQL Logo'd: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       Date and Size: 6/4/2010 10:18:46, 2269600 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Other Files: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      HW Accel Level: Basic[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Cap Flags: 0x0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           HW Memory: 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    Voice Management: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]         Description: Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Default Sound Playback: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Default Voice Playback: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0275&SUBSYS_104D3F00&REV_1000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Manufacturer ID: 1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]          Product ID: 100[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]                Type: WDM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6045 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         WHQL Logo'd: n/a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       Date and Size: 6/4/2010 10:18:46, 2269600 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Other Files: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]     Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      HW Accel Level: Basic[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Cap Flags: 0x0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           HW Memory: 0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    Voice Management: No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]---------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sound Capture Devices[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Default Sound Capture: Yes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Default Voice Capture: Yes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]         Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]      Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6045 (English)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   Driver Attributes: Final Retail[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]       Date and Size: 6/4/2010 10:18:46, 2269600 bytes[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]           Cap Flags: 0x1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]        Format Flags: 0xFFFFF[/FONT]
```
 
Check *C:\Windows\inf* for *Alcwdm18.inf*, zip it up and attach to next post.


On a side note, what are these apps?

```
[FONT=lucida console]Start Menu\Programs\PPStream\[COLOR=red]PPS影音[/COLOR]    Public:Start Menu\Programs\PPStream\[COLOR=red]PPS影音[/COLOR]    Public[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Start Menu\Programs\PPStream\[COLOR=red]PPS游戏[/COLOR]    Public:Start Menu\Programs\PPStream\[COLOR=red]PPS游戏[/COLOR]    Public[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Start Menu\Programs\[COLOR=red]ÌÚÑ¶ÓÎÏ·[/COLOR]        Kevin-Laptop\Kevin:Start Menu\Programs\[COLOR=red]ÌÚÑ¶ÓÎÏ·[/COLOR]    Kevin-Laptop\Kevin[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Start Menu\Programs\[COLOR=red]ÌÚÑ¶ÓÎÏ·\´©Ô½»ðÏß[/COLOR]    Kevin-Laptop\Kevin:Start Menu\Programs\[COLOR=red]ÌÚÑ¶ÓÎÏ·\´©Ô½»ðÏß[/COLOR]    Kevin-Laptop\Kevin[/FONT]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't seem to find *Alcwdm18.inf. *and it doesn't seem to be hidden either. There also isn't a search result for it.

PPS is an app for videos, whilst the second one is a Chinese version of Crossfire(the fps game) which became like this because my computer was all set to English when i was installing it. Both are trusted, nothing that should be worried about


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Alcwdm18.inf is the INF file for installing Realtek AC97 WDM Driver

Found a good site where someone has detailed a clean Window 7 install on his machine here, so just trying to see if I can spot anything.

There is a Realtek® Audio Driver PCEE Registry Patch on the site for the driver you currently have installed (under Audio) Not sure if you have tried that?

Is this the same OS that shipped with the computer, or have you since done a new install and then facing the issues? If so, did you install the chipset drivers first and then the other drivers?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

> Check C:\Windows\inf for Alcwdm18.inf, zip it up and attach to next post


Is the Alcwdm18.inf in the correct destination directory? Looks like it should be in c:\Window\System32\Drivers (though I maybe reading it wrong)

Have you also tried going into msconfig and disabling most thing from starting up at boot to discount a program interfering with the driver or the initial installation of the driver?

Services tab - Tick 'Hide all Microsoft Services' and then uncheck the remaining and 'Apply'
Startup tab - Uncheck anything not Microsoft related then 'Apply' and OK

Then reboot, uninstall the audio driver again and then re-install it to discount a program interfering with the actual installation of the driver in the first place. Reason for this is that in the AutoRuns file you attached, you have an iTunesHelper and iPod Service running and want to make sure that they aren't interfering or another program.


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey! 
Thanks for looking into my problem.

I've tried the registry patch before, and I've tried again just in case. There was no affect at all.
The OS came with the laptop when i got it.

I've just tried reinstalling with your instructions, unfortunately, the problem is still here.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi rangi36,

I know you may have tried some of these already, but trying to think of different ways to help:

1] In the Audio settings are you sure that the volume is not set to mute?
2] Do you have a program installed that maybe taking over the function of your system audio, if so check settings in the program. (media players etc)
3] Does the FN+F3 (audio toggle off/on) work.
4] In BIOS, (I know you have checked) is there any mention of 'Integrated Peripherals' which is where your on-board audio settings should be.
5] Are you getting any sounds at all when your machine first boots? Chimes etc.
6] In the perfmon.html file that you attached earlier, I noticed there was no anti-virus running? Is this still the case. Did you have one that came pre-installed, that may have run out, but is still present as it may be interfering? If so, which one (McAfee/ Norton) This is important to know.
7] In Services (Right click on My Computer and select 'Manage', then in next window, select 'Services and Applications' and then 'Services'. Check that 'Windows Audio' is set to Automatic.
8] You say that you can't access any system Restore Points? Are you able to find any in the Recovery Partition of your Vaio? I believe F10 gives you access to this, although it may take the laptop back to factory settings, so use this as a last resort and *make sure* you backup first.
9] Did you try the MSCONFIG edit in the post above?


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey!!
1) the volume isn't set on mute. 
2) Windows Media player says "_Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. There might not be a sound device installed on your computer, it might be in use by another program, or it might not be functioning properly_." When i try to play an audio file.
3)Audio toggle responds, but barely. (cannot raise volume either)
4) 'Integrated Peripherals' isn't there in the BIOS
5) No sounds at all, at any time.
6) I've uninstalled all anti-virus except Windows Defender, Windows Security and IObit Security 360 (which i've had for quite a while now)
7) Windows audio is set to automatic
8) There is a option to "recover" but i have not clicked it yet as, like you said, will probably restore everything to factory settings. But i will keep that in mind.
9) yep, i've tried Msconfig


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Windows Security isn't Microsoft Security Essentials is it?
Have you tried unistalling and then re-installing with the anti-virus disabled? (including firewall)

In your first post, you said that you hadn't had audio for several days. Can you remember installing any programs at that time, or any Windows Updates, or anything that you can think may have triggered this? Was the computer shut down incorrectly (powercut etc)


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

yep, sry i was talking about windows security essential.

I hvn't tried that yet, but i'll check it out.

if i remember correctly, i installed the more updated realtek hd audio, afterwards, no matter what i do, audio won't work.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

IObit Security 360 has got some pretty bad reviews when it comes to detection rates and RAM usage. I'd completely uninstall it and install Malwarebytes as it's replacement. It's free and very well regarded.
IObit Software is a real pain to completely remove as it will leave a lot of traces behind when using the conventional 'add/ remove' function within Windows, hence the link to BitRemover. If you have IObit Smart defragg, then it's OK to leave that installed if you like the program.

Once that is uninstalled, try the drivers again.


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

kk, thanks. I uninstalled it.
Reinstalled driver again (also with firewall turned off)... 
problem still there...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Have you tried playing your audio file with VLC player?


----------



## rangi36 (Mar 18, 2011)

oh wow... VLC let's me play the songs..
but there isn't any sound.


----------

